# Big fear of mc - 5 weeks 3 days - don't know where to turn



## Cornishtwinkle (Oct 1, 2012)

I haven't had it confirmed yet but I am very concerned this is the end of the cycle for us.

I dont know if there's any ladies still around that could offer any hope for me? The latest for me is I am 5wks 3 days and have noticed significant reduction in intensity of positive pregnancy results. I know I shouldn't have continued taking but in the absence of any available beta test I wanted to keep an eye on the progression of the pregnancy.  Have started cramping quite badly after virtually no symptoms for a while. I am trying to stay positive but it's really hard doing so when logically, whatever people say about testing, i know that the tests are correct and my levels have dropped in the past 4 days. They were increasing nicely til then. My liquid intake levels have reduced if anything so samples should be more concentrated. I have moved from daytime testing to morning testing in an attempt to put my mind at rest but its actually reinforced the reduced intensity. I've used the same brands. So there is no other explanation. I also know that there's nothing I can do right now to resolve this with no lab or EPU services available over the weekend. There's no point in stressing but easier said than done. I tried to occupy myself with other things today unsuccessfully. I was chatting on the waiting for scan board but I'm feeling a fraud now and don't want to lower the positive vibe there at the moment. Feeling very down hearted. Today's FMU test showed 1-2 weeks pregnant when Tuesdays was 2-3 weeks and at 5 weeks 3 days I would have expected that again. All my other tests (4 others) in last 2 days have very faint positives. I feel disappointed but ok that I'll have to start again - it's just the not knowing that is killing me and not being able to do anything. I'm not even bleeding ;prob progesterone preventing so I can't go to A&E . 

Feel completely powerless. I'm sorry to be so negative.


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

Hey Hun, big    , I had early m/c on first cycle and the not knowing what's happening is the worst.

In the absence of bleeding though I would have to say please don't rely on tests as they can be very unreliable, although I do understand your fear as I got 1-2 on OTD, bleeding started, hcg had trebled but 5 days later still 1-2 so I knew I was miscarrying then, hcg 2 days later confirmed.

Please try to stay positive if you are not bleeding, you could try A&E but I went and they did a swab told me my cervix was closed and sent me home, they refused to do bloods and told me to call clinic Mon am x

Best of luck xx


----------



## Gemstone21 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hiya,

Try to stay positive  

Sadly i miscarried at 5 weeks. My first sign was i started to bleed a little. The nurse checked my HCG levels and then again 48 hours later, they had dropped dramatically and she said it was bad news   The nurse said one of the top symptoms are bleeding and severe cramps....so bad that you cant stand up.

BUT.....your not bleeding so i think thats a good sign, i had no cramping when i started to bleed. I only had a little cramping up until about two days before m/c but i know that this was probably my womb/uterus getting ready for the next 9 months.

I think the best way to reassure yourself is get a blood test to check HCG and again 48 hours.

I lost all my pregnancy symptoms on when i first started to bleed, however the next day they were back! So i really don't think that it matters.

I'm positive for ya, just take time out and rest. fingers, toes and legs crossed   xxx


----------



## Cornishtwinkle (Oct 1, 2012)

Thank you ladies - I'm glad you don't think I'm over reacting about the reduced strength of the lines. Even with the cheapies I had a really strong one about a week ago and today you can't see much at all.  I can do nothing til Monday so it's going to be a long weekend.


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

Got everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Cornishtwinkle (Oct 1, 2012)

Hello - just to let you know that I managed to get an early scan today and there is no sign of any sac or any pregnancy at 5w5d apart from very faint hpt. I prepared myself for a worse case scenario ie ectopic or slow miscarriage so actually to be able to start again straight away is not so bad. Obviously very disappointed this one didn't last but hopefully will get there in the end. Thank you for your words of support. xx


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

As Cornishtwinkle so gutted for you, had really been    all would be ok, big    xx


----------



## Wookster (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh no cornishtwinkle big hugs - are you able to go for frozen embryo treatment or will it be another fresh ? 
Wookster xx


----------



## Cornishtwinkle (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi Wookster - Thankfully I have 4 frosties so am now deciding on whether to go for natural or medicated. I am also hoping to get myself in better shape (apparently I am overweight!) so there's a chance of a spontaneous pregnancy. It's a weigh up of "leave it 3 months and go for a natural FET" or "2 months and go for a medicated" - I am tempted by the former and may give my body another chance at a spontaneous - I still think that the serious loss I suffered Feb 12 will have thrown my system out and filled me full of stress and adrenalin that I am starting to "manage" better - I am a secondary infertility patient and I can't help but think I have a better track record at these early stages with a spontaneous - as I never miscarried before with my spontaneous pregnancies - am I being unrealistic ?

Anyway the sonographer thought I would ovulate again before I bled so once all the HCG is out of my system (only at 71 now so not much left) I'll be getting my ovulation sticks out again soon  

What are your plans ?


----------



## sunnyp (Jun 10, 2011)

Sorry to hear your news Cornishtwinkle but i just wanted to give you hope and reassurance that FET's can work I am 20 weeks pregnant after a natural FET


----------



## Cornishtwinkle (Oct 1, 2012)

Thank you sunny - I really hope so.... I have 2 chances and think I'll try a natural first but it seems to take forever to start the process due to cycles. X


----------



## sunnyp (Jun 10, 2011)

I waited several months after my failed fresh cycle and over that time i completely stopped drinking alcohol and cut out junk food, exercised every day mainly cardio and ate healthy food.  

We decided to thaw all 4 blastocysts, as it happened all four survived the thaw the clinic put back the best two.  Best of luck with your FET let me know if you have any questions re natural FET or anything else.


----------



## Gemstone21 (Feb 18, 2013)

Sorry to hear the sad news Cornishtwinkle  

I wish you all the best with your next cycle  

We had our review today, we are starting our 2nd cycle within the next 4 - 6 weeks.......cant believe i have to take all them meds again lol.

Good luck!!!! everything crossed for you   xx


----------



## Cornishtwinkle (Oct 1, 2012)

It's not quite all over yet. My serial bloods went up from 71 to 121. Until whatever is causing the increase is addressed I'm unlikely to bleed and until I bleed I'm in No-mans land. Very frustrating. I just want to get on with next thing. 

Gemstone - that's good to be able to start your next cycle. Good luck with that. 

Sunny - I found out from the clinic today they can defrost and refreeze potentially - is that what you did? Or did you just let the other 2 embies go? It's great you've been successful!


----------



## sunnyp (Jun 10, 2011)

We let the 2 perish as the clinic didn't recommend refreezing them, we just wanted to optimise our chances by putting back the best 2 it was a tough call


----------



## Cornishtwinkle (Oct 1, 2012)

My next blood was 246 so the clinic asked if I could have a new conception - which it couldn't be.  I am however going to hold onto any glimmer of hope at this stage and hope its a case of late implantation of my number 2 embryo ( 2 weeks after the first) It could be the answer to my prayers! I have another scan and bloods booked for next Friday - I will be keeping away from the pee sticks !


----------



## Cornishtwinkle (Oct 1, 2012)

Just thought I'd share my miracle news. It would appear that whilst I've lost no. 1 embie, no 2 was "hanging around" waiting to implant 2-3 weeks after the first. I had a scan this morning following serial bloods doubling last week and there is a definite sac and yolk - 10 days ago there was nothing. So very happy that I've been given a 2nd chance. I am hoping this is a normal pregnancy and that I'm not just delaying the inevitable but I guess I just need to try and relax into it a little ...


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

Oh my amazing, you sure you couldn't have conceived 2 weeks after et? That's such good news xx


----------



## Cornishtwinkle (Oct 1, 2012)

Absolutely sure - no sex since 5 days or more before egg collection. The clinic and the EPU are baffled but I'm going with it. I think nobody's ever bothered to research delayed implantation much as its so easy just to say people have got their dates wrong but with IVF we know my dates definitively and this pregnancy is late off the starting blocks possibly because there was a prior pregnancy keeping the conditions right for implantation. I wonder if this means I'm going to have an indecisive child, who can't decide where to sit when he goes somewhere new! Hcg back at 1753 so seems to be increasing ok. Xx


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

Wow fantastic, that's definitely a story to tell your LO when he/she arrives, congrats xx


----------

